#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Нужно лекарство из Тайланда

## Ахмед

Если кто-то собирается в Тайланд, а потом оттуда в Москву, очень прошу помочь. Нужно одно лекарство, которое там продается в аптеке, но у нас его нет. Если можете помочь его привезти (деньги вперед), огромная просьба написать на имейл algostan@mail.ru.

----------


## Huandi

Тайские таблетки?

----------


## Ахмед

Нет. Легальный препарат - сможете проверить в интернете.

----------

